# new bettas :D



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hey everyone 
so about a month or two ago i got this really kool veiltail betta. his name is sushi and hes white and his tail fin is red and his dorsal fin is blue and the one on the bottom is a little bit red. sushi's in a 3.5 gallon tank. then today i got another betta from petsmart. he ( or she ) is a dragon scale. how do you tell if a dragon scale betta is a boy or a girl?


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Could you post pictures? If you got him from petsmart the chances are very good that he is a male plakat.


----------

